# Navarre Beach Grass!!!



## yankhero850 (Jul 13, 2009)

Recently my dad and I went fishing last weekend off of Navarre beach. We couldnt even fish cause the grass was so bad. Has anyone been to the beach recently to see how bad the grass is?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I went last Saturday night and didnt have any grass. Are you talking about the green mossy-type of grass that sticks to your mono? June Grass?


----------



## yankhero850 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah that crap that u cant get off your line.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Gotcha. That stuff comes in sometimes and will make surf fishing impossible. If you hook a big fish/shark or whatever, it will be very difficult to reel in because it will literally ball up on the top rod eye and prevent you from reeling in any line.

When that crap gets bad like that it's time to move to inshore waters.


----------



## yankhero850 (Jul 13, 2009)

Has there been any coming up on the shore recently?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Does it happen that often?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

On clear days you can get a good idea of how much 'June Grass' is in the water looking at this cam :thumbsup:
http://www.navarrebeachregency21.com/webcam/index.htm


----------

